# Orchestral Scores Composed On Piano



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, what I'm looking for is a pictorial example of an orchestral piece of music that was first composed on piano, and written down in piano score. I don't mean a piano piece that was later arranged for orchestra; I mean a piece always intended to be orchestral that was composed while at a piano, and written down in 'short score'? I know this was (and probably still is) a very common way for composers to work. The age of the work is unimportant, any piece will do (the more well-known the composer, the better). I have trawled google images but have been unsuccessful thus far.

Thanks for any assistance you can give! :tiphat:


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't necessarily know that they written at the piano, but Brahms arranged many of his orchestral pieces for two pianos, and tried them out among friends that way before orchestrating them. At the first try-out of the Fourth Symphony, the salon reception was mixed, with one of the performers saying that it sounded like four very witty people arguing.


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

GGluek said:


> I don't necessarily know that they written at the piano, but Brahms arranged many of his orchestral pieces for two pianos, and tried them out among friends that way before orchestrating them. At the first try-out of the Fourth Symphony, the salon reception was mixed, with one of the performers saying that it sounded like four very witty people arguing.


An excellent little nugget of information there, and a signpost for further research. Thank you!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know of any handy links, but want to add "Particell" as another term for "short score."

A search using that term may just yield what you're looking for. (Those are often only _*'piano reduction like'*_, written out on three to four staves per brace.)

A quick google of Particell and then going to images brings....
https://www.google.com/search?q=particell&client=firefox-a&hs=1Ws&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Vo3JUvnnMObM2AXV9oGoCw&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=536

Best of luck.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Stravinsky composed The Rite of Spring as you describe.


----------

